# Moving into a smaller home.



## NSRob (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello.  I'm recently retired and my wife and I are thinking about selling our two story house and moving into a smaller ranch-style home.  With all of the possessions we have accumulated over the years we will most likely have to get rid of a lot of things.  I'm worried that in the long run we might miss our prized possessions.  Does anyone here regret moving into a smaller home after retirement?


----------



## Bill.K (Apr 6, 2012)

I moved into an apartment after my wife passed I found the house to be too much work. I'd say wait until you have to go. I had to trash a lot of stuff, but nothing of too significant sentimental value. If you're having trouble keeping up with the house work, then it might be time, but, I would still love to own a large house, but, it just takes too much effort.


----------



## TxTwisterGl (Apr 10, 2012)

I think going smaller is a great idea. Ive gone as small as I can get. Its hard to do the lawn maintenance and to take care of a huge house, especially when most of the space just goes to waste.


----------



## Elzee (Oct 24, 2012)

My husband and I lived in a large home when we were raising kids. We moved into a small apartment and yes, it was a lot of work to downsize. We kept the heirloom furniture and now, since we only have one eating area, we are using the 60 year old oak dining room table, inherited from my in-laws, every day. It was used for special occasions in our formal dining room, when we had our large home. Our attitude - why not use it every day? It is only the two of us and we are responsible, mature adults. And one of kids will inherit when we are done enjoying using our special dining room table for every day use. 

We held garage sales and gave away things - and actually it felt good to give away things we no longer needed, to those who really needed them.


----------



## Steve (Oct 25, 2012)

We lived in a huge house in Montreal and when we retired we moved away from the big city to the country of Northern Ontario.. At first, we rented an apartment for some years and then we bought a house.. We bought an "A" Frame house with acreage which means there is a bit of work to do.. We don't regret buying with a bit of work but definitely didn't like the apartment living..

My advice to you is as long as you feel you can manage the house you are in, stay there, however if you feel it is a chore keeping up the place, then consider something else..


----------



## loriann (Oct 26, 2012)

I moved into a smaller home after I retired and I absolutely love it. I don't have to climb up three stories to get to my bedroom now. When I first moved I realized that I was a hoarder because I had so much stuff that I kept over the years. I've thrown a lot of stuff away so I no longer have to deal with all of the clutter.


----------



## TWHRider (Oct 26, 2012)

I went from a two-story to a ranch house long before I retired.  I was sick to death of climbing stairs. 

I waited until I was within two weeks of moving before I started purging stuff.    That way I didn't have time to think "maybe I should keep this".

Material things are wonderful but, as the saying goes, "you can't take them with you", so downsize by getting rid of your least favorite prize possessions and/or the things that will do you the least amount of good in the new home.  Believe me, you will manage to find replacement prize possessions to help you forget about the old ones - lol lol lol


----------

